# New Holland L220 questions..



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Is anyone here running on of the new 200 series machines?? I need another machine for winter and have been planning on a S205 but have not been to happy with bobcat lately. Would also much rather give the money to the Italians then the Koreans.
Any insight on the 200 series would be great, I am going to go run one tomorrow.
Robert


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

thats a stupid comment about who you would rather give your money too.


Ive seen some pictures of the new hollands and they are now advertising on the top banner.

whats been wrong with you bobcat?


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

We have a couple new holland skids, we're buying one of the new 200 series. I liked them a lot, checked a few dealers and said basically none have been comming back for much of any warranty work. The ones I was in were very nice in the cab! A lot more comfortable and way quieter than most skids I've run. Ours is comming in in a couple weeks so I don't yet have any experiance other than a little demo at the dealer. I was sold....


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1307719 said:


> thats a stupid comment about who you would rather give your money too.
> 
> Ive seen some pictures of the new hollands and they are now advertising on the top banner.
> 
> whats been wrong with you bobcat?


There is nothing at all wrong with my bobcat, I love my S300. It is the dealership around here that I am not very happy with. The sales department is a total pain in the butt.

As for who I would rather give my money to, why do you say it's stupid? Is there something wrong with choosing who you would purchase something from?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1307955 said:


> Is there something wrong with choosing who you would purchase something from?


I would say not! I've switched brands due to dealer issues as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

it just sounds like you are favoring a certain nationality over another.
sorry maybe I miss read. 

I thought perhaps you were having issues with your bobcat and I was going to say I have had very little repairs on mine. The only thing to go was the tilt actuator and it caused me issues because I was not aware that when you replace one you need to replace both.
That and a few wheel studs were the only thing that I have ever done to mine.

No many guys run new holland skids around here that I see. However I do see newholland tractors.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Did you test drive the 200 series? I only got to sit in one but the cab was fabulous,
Steve


----------



## gvm (Nov 1, 2010)

xtreem3d;1308967 said:


> Did you test drive the 200 series? I only got to sit in one but the cab was fabulous,
> Steve


Ive spent time in the 200 series, they are just incredible machines. Of course this one was my personal favoriteThumbs Up


----------

